# اضافة معلومات عن السخان الشمسي



## mohamed_sat88 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد بحث كبير فى السخانات الشمسية وجدت مواضيع مختلفة عن معلومات عن ال flat plate collectores وكيفية حسابها وتصنيعها 
ولكن لا احد يكمل اى معلومات اخرى عن الخزان المحتوى للماء سواء كان بارد او ساخن ايضا
عن المواد الخام فى صنع السخانات وعن معادلات تستخدم للحسابات او اسعار للمواد الخام والبدائل المستخدمة 
لذا ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن ذلك او كتب او عناوين مواقع بأن يفيدنا فى هذا لعله يكون سببا فى طريق خير لاى شخص فيجازيه الله خيرا على عمله


----------



## سيف الفلوجي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed_sat88 قال:


> بعد بحث كبير فى السخانات الشمسية وجدت مواضيع مختلفة عن معلومات عن ال flat plate collectores وكيفية حسابها وتصنيعها
> ولكن لا احد يكمل اى معلومات اخرى عن الخزان المحتوى للماء سواء كان بارد او ساخن ايضا
> عن المواد الخام فى صنع السخانات وعن معادلات تستخدم للحسابات او اسعار للمواد الخام والبدائل المستخدمة
> لذا ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن ذلك او كتب او عناوين مواقع بأن يفيدنا فى هذا لعله يكون سببا فى طريق خير لاى شخص فيجازيه الله خيرا على عمله


 
هذه مواضيع عن السخان الشمسي
 سوف تجد بها معلومات عن الـ Flat plate collector 












مثبــت: تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 



 اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) 

تحياتي .​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد دائما متألق


----------



## satdvbkey (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس *د.محمد*

 ليس شكر فقط بل عميم الشكر

تقبل خالص التقدير واجمل التحية.​


----------

